# Miralax



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what miralax is and how it works etc. and is it available in the UK?


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

Miralax is an osmotic laxative. I don't know about its availability in the UK


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Zara said:


> Miralax is an osmotic laxative. I don't know about its availability in the UK


Is it liquid or powder and does it work in a similar way to lactulose?


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

its a powder- you mix it with water or juice- is nasty in soft drinks- makes them go flat- yuck!!!best taken at night as may cause gas- I have to take more than the given dose wwhich is 17 grams- i take the whole capful and as of now, take two doses in the evening. you cant OD on it.God blesslori


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

lorilou said:


> its a powder- you mix it with water or juice- is nasty in soft drinks- makes them go flat- yuck!!!best taken at night as may cause gas- I have to take more than the given dose wwhich is 17 grams- i take the whole capful and as of now, take two doses in the evening. you cant OD on it.God blesslori


Sorry for more questions - does it make you bloat in the tummy but does it make you go to the loo and is it habit forming like taking laxatives. Any other side effects from it - going to check it out and see if it is available in the UK. Is it safe to take?


----------



## lidvo (Jun 4, 2007)

janetmtt said:


> Can anyone tell me what miralax is and how it works etc. and is it available in the UK?


I'm not sure if it's sold in the U.K. yet; however, I have been using miralax for about one month now...my case is so bad that after 2 weeks of use, I have had to take it more than once a day. I'm worried about side effects (I feel dizzy when I take my second dose) I have tried everything...(40million of acidophilus, colon clenz, phsyllium husk in pill-form only (the other stuff is horribly bloating) just name it! I don't want to depend on anything for too long help!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is not habit forming. It is an osmotic laxative not a stimulatory one.It just went from prescription to OTC in the US. I don't know about availability in other countries.K.


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

Why is Miralax preferable to colace? Do they not both add water to the stool?I've tried asking this question several different times on several different forums without an answer!!I'd really appreciate an answer.Thanks,Evelyn


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I do not think there are any definitive head to head clinical trials that would give you the answer you are seeking (most drugs are not tested one against the other and even if two drugs/compounds do the exact same thing in theory you can't tell ahead of time which on might work better for which patient)Colace is considered an Emolliant laxative http://www.fpnotebook.com/GI183.htm So it lets water in, but I'm guessing the mechanism may not be strictly osmotic.Miralax is considered an Osmotic laxative so it should be using osmosis as the mechanism. http://www.fpnotebook.com/GI184.htmDoctors probably rely on clinical experience as to which one to tell a patient to take. Mostly what they think has worked for their patients in the past. I'm not sure anyone can say one must be better because I have this data that shows it. Now various doctors may have an opinion based on how well these have worked, but that isn't a head to head controlled clinical trail.Is there some reason you don't want to take Miralax but want to take Colace instead? Sometimes the stool softeners have stimulatory laxatives added to them and that can be part of the equation of which to recommend.K.


----------



## 19837 (Mar 27, 2006)

janetmtt said:


> Can anyone tell me what miralax is and how it works etc. and is it available in the UK?


[/sizeMiralax is now available over the counter in U.S. But it is cheaper to buy as prescription as the generic Glycolax (polyethylene glycol). You may try to find Glycolax in U.K. My G.I. specialist recommends taking one capful(17.5 gms) of powder in water or any other liquid once daily. He also says that I take Librax to control intestinal spasms. Good luck


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

Kathleen M. said:


> I do not think there are any definitive head to head clinical trials that would give you the answer you are seeking (most drugs are not tested one against the other and even if two drugs/compounds do the exact same thing in theory you can't tell ahead of time which on might work better for which patient)Colace is considered an Emolliant laxative http://www.fpnotebook.com/GI183.htm So it lets water in, but I'm guessing the mechanism may not be strictly osmotic.Miralax is considered an Osmotic laxative so it should be using osmosis as the mechanism. http://www.fpnotebook.com/GI184.htmDoctors probably rely on clinical experience as to which one to tell a patient to take. Mostly what they think has worked for their patients in the past. I'm not sure anyone can say one must be better because I have this data that shows it. Now various doctors may have an opinion based on how well these have worked, but that isn't a head to head controlled clinical trail.Is there some reason you don't want to take Miralax but want to take Colace instead? Sometimes the stool softeners have stimulatory laxatives added to them and that can be part of the equation of which to recommend.K.


Kathleen,I have alternating C & D. I actually have quite a mess going on - multiple sclerosis, hypothyroidism, etc. You've previously responded to some of my posts with some good information concerning pelvic floor dysfunction, etc.I personally find that if I'm C, if I have less risk of having 'bad' diarrhea if I take generic colace instead of Mirlax. But, regardless, I still head back into diarrhea. It's just that my docs keep pushing Mirlax, and want me to take it all the time!!?? It's bad enough when I'm in the diarrhea mode without having to constantly wear Depends and constantly poop.Definitely not the life I had envisioned for myself.Evelyn


----------

